# place card holders OR food name plate holders



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

Great finf! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

What a fabulous idea! I love it for both. You can even do drips of blood on the cards.


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

Fab find, never would have thought of that. You could easily paint the plastic teeth. Cudos to commenter about the blood drip.


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

heres a few more thats kinda cool......










with this one i thought it would be cool to use a LED tea light and a name card attached and paint eyes on him too.


----------



## plglaserna04 (Jun 1, 2011)

Great ideas! My friend once used small pumpkins as place card holders. If you're feeling creative, you could even carve out a mini jack-o-lantern.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

POTTERY BARN has sold silver vampire teeth place card holders in the past. Think they came out at the same time they had their bone punchbowl holder, candy dish and pillar holder. I think I remember someone here on the forum post pictures a while back of a pair that they had fashioned. I'll try looking for it and posting if I do. 

In the meantime here's someone's blog about the PB ones (with pic) and a how to they came up with their own version: Creepy Cupcakes' Vampire Teeth Place Card Holders


----------

